# Nimrod



## ranger703 (May 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a few pics of the range safety vessel 'Nimrod' taken from Faraid Head,near Cape Wrath. Its home harbour is Kinlochbervie and its owner Jimmy Mac is well known in the area as the ex Habour Master.The boat is also used for charters and angling trips.

Hope they are of interest.

Andy


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonny photos Andy.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

ranger703 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a few pics of the range safety vessel 'Nimrod' taken from Faraid Head,near Cape Wrath. Its home harbour is Kinlochbervie and its owner Jimmy Mac is well known in the area as the ex Habour Master.The boat is also used for charters and angling trips.
> 
> ...



Andy,

I have edited out the four very intersting, but digitally huge, photos of Fishingboats. - The logic behind that move can be found here

I would suggest that after you have read this and the other comments, you may wish to re-post them in The Gallery, as they are not deleted, merely moved.

Regards
Mark


----------

